# Adaptador Iso a Rc(super perdido)



## Jimmyisthebest (Oct 31, 2009)

Holaaa, me acabo de comprar un Ford Focus, y e conseguido un adaptador de ISO a RCA para la etapa de potencia, peeero, no tengo ni idea de como ni si se puede conectar el adaptador es este conector de ISO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pero sin embargo de la radio sale esto con un adaptador muy grande






Alguien sabe como se pueden conectar estos adaptadores?


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Nov 2, 2009)

Autosolucionado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 23, 2010)

tienes que ponerlos en vertical


----------

